# .psd Templates



## eric-holmes (May 4, 2010)

***Please note, this is not mine nor do I take any credit for it whatsoever. It is simply a template from Walmart.com***

I would like to do some senior photos with templates like these. Although, I cannot not find anywhere that these are offered for free downloads. I can only find them in packs of like 5 for $100. Is that just the way it goes or does anyone know of a free place to get these?

http://render.photos2.walmart.com/r...SOLUTION=PREVIEW1_RES//MONTAGE_OUTPUT=676x483


----------



## pbelarge (May 4, 2010)

Paul
Did you google?

Here is a quick google I did, I briefly looked at the results. Is this what you may be looking for?

Google


----------



## eric-holmes (May 4, 2010)

Paul?

Yeah, I googled and googled. Just because you search for templates doesn't mean you get something like I linked. You get website templates, frame templates and all kinds of general crap.


----------



## pbelarge (May 4, 2010)

Eric
OOPS! I do not know why I wrote Paul??? :mrgreen:


----------



## eric-holmes (May 4, 2010)

I was like, Paul? My name is in my user name lol


----------



## pbelarge (May 4, 2010)

I think the braile on my keys is wearing off. :blushing:


----------

